# 1 Crewman Available



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Have my own gear. Always split expenses. Always help clean afterwards. Can fillet catch after also. Looking for a Saturday and/or Sunday trip. References from 2cool upon request. My boat is getting an injector replaced so I'm boaters right now. I've done plenty of overnighters and just long fishing days.

Thanks for any offers,
Robert


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

PM to ya Rob.


----------

